# First time BOOT with 3570k with 4.5GHZ over clock



## SonDa5 (May 1, 2012)

Got my 3570k on first day of release but didn't have time to install.  This morning I had a some time so I finally got to swap out the SB i5-2500k for the 3570k from my MSI Z68A-GD65 G3 MB. 

The swap went smooth.  I installed the latest IB supporting BIOS for my MB last week so it was ready to just put it in and go.





Before booting up I  wasted no time and went for an over clock. 


1.22v on 3570k@4.5GHZ and I lowered my ram voltage to 1.5v since the IB has a stronger memory process I thought I could get away with lowering my ram voltage from 1.63v@2133mhz, CL 9-11-10-27 CR 1.

Once booted windows 7 immediately did a device update and I had to reboot.  After that it booted up fine and I went straight  to Intel Burn Test for stability testing.







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2352909


I'm impressed with the low voltage for the speed and the stability.
I'm also impressed with how I was able to lower the voltage on my ram.
This chip is beast.  Idles very cool and when under load it does get hotter than my 2500k but it is rated for higher temps. I think this CPU is a real beast.  Very happy with my first boot and over clock. 

Running Swiftech HD water block for cooling with HWLABs 360 and 120 steath radiators.


That is where I am at so far.  Time for IB fun.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 1, 2012)

thanks looking forward to more benches


----------



## LagunaX (May 1, 2012)

Lower your PLL to 1.6 or 1.65 for lower temps as you go higher.


----------



## SonDa5 (May 1, 2012)

pll was at 1.8v.

thanks.


----------



## SonDa5 (May 1, 2012)

Was able to pass IBT stability test with same voltage at 4.6GHZ.  PLL 1.75v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2353008


----------



## Phusius (May 1, 2012)

very nice.  sadly I am sticking with my i7-2700k until Haswell.  seeing as how I don't plan to crossfire my 7970 ever, I should be ok and not bottleneck anything too badly.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 1, 2012)

I hear the  IQ on IB's are 15-20% higher than SB. Does that mean a 5ghz IB = a 6ghz SB? If so, your 4.5 is blazin in the speed department.


----------



## LagunaX (May 1, 2012)

No, 4-10%.
about a 200-300mhz difference.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 1, 2012)

can you pass stability on IBT at anything above standard?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 1, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> can you pass stability on IBT at anything above standard?



+1 I would set MAX memory and MAX threads to test FULL stability


----------



## SonDa5 (May 2, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> +1 I would set MAX memory and MAX threads to test FULL stability





I really don't like running IBT for very long.  I do the short test and it has worked out fine.  I also run Memtest86 v4.2  for memory stability testing.  These two benchmarks are fast and I don't see the need to run Prime95 for 24 hours.  I don't want to burn up my CPU.  I just do a quick test and its good to go.  I use this method for extreme testing to find max limits for bench marking.  Once I find max I back off some for 24/7 regular usage.

I have alot of tweaking to do with this new CPU.  So far I am very happy with the low voltage and performance.


----------



## SonDa5 (May 2, 2012)

Working my way up.

4.7GHZ with 1.22v






http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2353505


----------



## SonDa5 (May 2, 2012)

4.8 GHZ 3570k.






http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2353554


----------



## QB (May 2, 2012)

Nice thread!

What are the 3570k safe temps and what cooler are you using?


----------



## Cotton_Cup (May 2, 2012)

also what about your room temps? imo if you live in places with like 30c normal then that would be an amazing temp


----------



## SonDa5 (May 2, 2012)

Cotton_Cup said:


> also what about your room temps? imo if you live in places with like 30c normal then that would be an amazing temp





Room temps on the 4.8 were probably close to 24C. 

Besides tweaking the cpu I'm also working on over clocking the ram.  With the IB I have a lot more speed options for my ram which is rated for 2133mhz. Just have to figure out how to tweak my ram if possible.  Hoping to get at least 2400mhz on the ram.


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 3, 2012)

So dang, 1.22v for 4.5 (nice!), but you're temps are 72c+ on the water setup in your system specs? Hot hot hotty hottiee hot!


----------



## SonDa5 (May 3, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> So dang, 1.22v for 4.5 (nice!), but you're temps are 72c+ on the water setup in your system specs? Hot hot hotty hottiee hot!



Actually 1.2v under load up to 4.7GHZ fine.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2353505


Looking around online seeing what others are doing with air cooling it appears 
actual surface area of die of 22nm IB may be so small that is matters very little if water cooling or air cooling is used at ambient temperature.


The magic of IB for extreme over clocking is happening with sub ambient coolant surfaces on the die.


I'm hoping to hit a stable 5GHZ on my 3570k with my water cooling loop.

One thing that I have noticed is over all temps on my water loop are cooler with IB than with SB and this helps my video card run a little cooler as well.

The IB chip does get hot but it doesn't heat up my loop as much as SB even though it ran cooler. (Good thing for water cooling when loop cools more than 1 block).


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 3, 2012)

I'd test with 4GB of memory in IBT. I've had the higher memory setting catch some instabilities that the 1GB test didn't encounter.

Also, about IB getting hot, that's more of an IHS or TIM underneath it problem and not an actual TDP problem, correct? What does CPUID HWMonitor give you for wattage at idle/under load?


----------



## SonDa5 (May 3, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Also, about IB getting hot, that's more of an IHS or TIM underneath it problem and not an actual TDP problem, correct? What does CPUID HWMonitor give you for wattage at idle/under load?



The chip runs hot because the 22nm die size has less surface area to displace heat and because of the design of the Tri-gate transistors.  Changing the TIM to Fluxless Solder may not really make much of a difference to help dissipate heat because of the small 22nm surface area of the IB die.

IB uses less voltage and power than SB.  

IB has Max TJ is higher than SB so even though the heat is hotter it is not going to hurt the chip.  It is designed to run hotter.  Tri-gate transistors in IB run hotter but that is normal.

My guess is that the actual atomic structure of the material of the IB over all design is a better at conducting electricity and has a lower resistance design which allows it to perform better with lower voltages and withstand the higher heat.


----------



## HTC (May 3, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> *I'd test with 4GB of memory in IBT.* I've had the higher memory setting catch some instabilities that the 1GB test didn't encounter.
> 
> Also, about IB getting hot, that's more of an IHS or TIM underneath it problem and not an actual TDP problem, correct? What does CPUID HWMonitor give you for wattage at idle/under load?



I'd test with the maximum allowed: for 8GB RAM total, that would be like 6+ GB or something.


----------



## SonDa5 (May 3, 2012)

HTC said:


> I'd test with the maximum allowed: for 8GB RAM total, that would be like 6+ GB or something.




Not really needed IMO.  STandard in windows environments is actually getting an insane stress level and still able to run OS stable.  Over kill stress test IMO.  I just use it to get stable for gaming and bench marking.  Also helps me see how over clocking memory helps improve performance.


IBT with Memtest works well for learning about system performance.


----------



## HTC (May 3, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> Not really needed IMO.  STandard in windows environments is actually getting an insane stress level and still able to run OS stable.  Over kill stress test IMO.  I just use it to get stable for gaming and bench marking.  Also helps me see how over clocking memory helps improve performance.
> 
> 
> IBT with Memtest works well for learning about system performance.



The purpose is to test as much of the RAM as possible while stressing the CPU: usually, the stress program only stresses part of the RAM.


----------



## SonDa5 (May 3, 2012)

After further tweaking I'm blown away by IB 3570k.

4.5GHZ 1.17V

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2355447







SB can't touch this.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 3, 2012)

Let's get some benchies man-g. At least a super pi!


----------



## phanbuey (May 3, 2012)

use the maximum ram setting, 7 seconds bursts of stress is nothing for that chip.


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 3, 2012)

Prime95 blend, IBT maximum (If using Win7, install SP1), or LinX (same with SP1, select "All" memory) for 10-20 runs. Do eT!

Also, go higher with the clocks mang! Disable speedstep, C1E, CStates, etc. (For better stability), up the power limit, go go go! [:

Kapow!


----------



## SonDa5 (May 4, 2012)

It's not broke.  I don't have an instability problem.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 4, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> The chip runs hot because the 22nm die size has less surface area to displace heat



So would this be a reason to start popping the lid off the new cpu's? Hmmmm


----------



## SonDa5 (May 4, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> So would this be a reason to start popping the lid off the new cpu's? Hmmmm





Not a good idea.  People have tried it without success.  The die area is just too small to disipate heat fast enough and the trigate transistors just operate hotter.  Higher heat is just part of the operation of IB.  Don't beat yourself up trying to beat it by delidding.


Good thing to know is with proper cooling IB has a higher ceiling for extreme over clocking so if you want to get serious that would be the way to go.


----------



## SonDa5 (May 4, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Let's get some benchies man-g. At least a super pi!





Ok.

Here is my best 3dMark06 with 2500k at 5.3GHZ

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16505981




Here is 3dMark06 with 3570k at 4.8GHZ

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16640459


----------



## SonDa5 (May 5, 2012)

3570k 4.8GHZ@1.248v, Memory at 2200mhz 12-12-12-36- CR2@1.5v, PLL 1.65v

Very High 10 run pass of Intel Burn Test.
Ambient temps at 27.2C.  Warm day.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2357002


----------



## tttony (May 5, 2012)

it will be insteresting if you post some bench from here

AIDA64 benchs are good too and WINRAR bench


----------



## LagunaX (May 5, 2012)

Wow 95c!


----------



## phanbuey (May 5, 2012)

impressive.


----------



## SonDa5 (May 8, 2012)

Fresh LinX results with ambient temps 26C.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2361977






This is with the latest version of LinX and with the newest Intel linpack binary updated. RAN in diagnostic mode.


----------



## SonDa5 (May 9, 2012)

5GHZ benchmarks
Super Pi 32m and MaxxMem2


----------



## SonDa5 (May 11, 2012)

Still having fun with this cpu.

4.5GHz, 1.136v, PLL 1.55v, RAM 1.63v, 2133mhz, 9-11-10-27-1T

Ambient Temp 21.11C

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2365024


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 11, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> Got my 3570k on first day of release but didn't have time to install.  This morning I had a some time so I finally got to swap out the SB i5-2500k for the 3570k from my MSI Z68A-GD65 G3 MB.
> 
> The swap went smooth.  I installed the latest IB supporting BIOS for my MB last week so it was ready to just put it in and go.
> http://minidriven.com/BlacknBlueforIB/day1z68home3570k.jpg
> ...




Hi, why not post your overclock in my Ivy thread for everyone to see...

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165619


----------

